# Burning music problems please help!!!



## ramblerosey (Feb 21, 2015)

So whoever is reading this thank you so much because I have been trying 1,000 different ways and can't find a solution.

I have Windows 8.1 Samsung computer, I have the latest versions of iTunes, Windows Media Player, and Windows 8.1. My driver can read disks, play disks too.

About 2 months ago everything was fine, I was burning music with no problems off my iTunes onto Song CD-R compact disc recordable 700MB blank disks. Now suddenly, out of nowhere, when I try to burn music off iTunes it will start to initialize the burning, start too... then it will say "burning so and so song" then almost immediately- say "canceling burning disk this may take a few minutes" then pop out my blank disk (type of disk written above). After it pops out it will say "An unknown error occurred (error 4280)."
So I thought at first it was because I was not up to date with my software... nope everything was updated. 

Then I thought I would try to burn through Windows Media Player... then it would say it was burning but go through the process in about one minute and pop out the blank disc and say "Windows Media Player could not complete burning because the disc is not compatible with your drive. Try inserting a different kind of recordable media or use a disc that supports a write speed that is compatible with your drive."

SO THEN I thought **** it, I will try to burn this music right from disk E, So I dragged my music to the disk E file, the selected burning it, and it said this "The write speed for this recordable disk is either too fast or too slow for your CD or DVD burner."

I assumed obviously from these last two messages that I needed a fast recording black CD-R disk. EVEN THOUGH it was working with the SAME disks just fine before.

So I went out and bought Memorex CD-R 52X/700MB/80MIN black disks... and all the same messages are popping up.

I really need some new music so if you have any suggestions this would be amazing. Thank you in advance, I know I wrote a lot but I know details are the best in finding solutions.

I understand that I need a compatible disk for my drive... but I have no idea what kind of disk my drive needs or speed my drive need to burn music. This is so damn random, like I said it was working fine before.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like a faulty dvd burner - they do break

What other burning software is on the PC - for burning data 
Roxio, Nero, ???

you could try downloading this free program 
imgburn
http://www.imgburn.com/

and try burning some ordinary files - just to see if that works at all


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

May not be your problem .. But I only use Verbatim CD-Rs
You just never know what you're getting off the shelf


----------



## ramblerosey (Feb 21, 2015)

ETAF- I downloaded imgburn and nothing again, it says I should try to clean my laser lens. Not sure how to do that though. I went out and bought a different blank disk too. A CD-RW but still the same problem. I am going to see how to clean my optical lens.


----------



## ramblerosey (Feb 21, 2015)

SO now I went to the properties of the black CD-RW instead and clicked on checking the disk for errors and a message popped up saying it can not do that because Windows does not have permission to access the disk... now I think I am getting somewhere but how do I give Windows access to the disk?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Might be that the music might be copy protected.
Have you tried burning your music in a slower speed.


----------



## Johnny2K (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it a slim laptop drive? I have found the laptop burners to be less than robust.

Does it still read all your discs?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The CD format hasn't changed in years. Aside from a generic bulk spindle I tried once, I've never had any issues with CD discs in all my years of computer use. If multiple discs from different manufacturers are not working with multiple burning apps, there is very likely a hardware fault. 

Uninstall the drive in Device Manager and reboot. Aside from that, time for a new drive.


----------

